# This will make you think



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I don't want to detract with my own comments, so I am just going to cut and past this one. Makes me think of electro magnetic pulse bomb set off over the US.



> The United States is in decline. While not all major shocks to the system will be devastating, when the right one comes along, the outcome may be dramatic.
> 
> Not all explosives are the same. We all know you have to be careful with dynamite. Best to handle it gently and not smoke while you're around it.
> 
> ...


----------



## shaug (Mar 28, 2011)

There is a lot of fear built into this story. And some untruths.



> Today, the fields which feed us are largely in other countries, and the ones which are in our own are mainly owned by large corporations.


Many fams are incorporated from for tax purposes and borrowing capital. However, large corporations such as Tyson chicken do not want to own the land. Instead the put up the buildings on your land with the terms you own it in "X" amount of years. They provide the chicks and feed under contract. The person who decides to enter in this agreement assumes all the risk. If the feed is bad or the chicks die or if the building collapses, Tyson Inc. will move on to the next mooch.

Large corporations have learned how to manage risk.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I noticed that also. I'm not sure about the author either. After reading some about him I was surprised that I did agree with much of it


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Just go on the Monsanto Facebook page and see how far people are removed from the farm. It's scary and sad. The farther people are from the farm, the worse of we are.


----------

